# New Cyclist training for a 140 mile bike ride!



## Johnny5 (15 Apr 2009)

Hello all, 

I'm a new cyclist (well, new road cyclist anyway...use to do a lot of downhill/off road mountain biking) and I'm doing the Manchester to Blackpool bike ride in July with a few keen cyclists who I play football with. The catch is, we are cycling back from Blackpool too so it's going to be 120 miles return and another 20 miles or so return trip to my house! 140 miles in total.....sounds like a task but I'm up for the challenge. 

Since buying my new bike (Giant Defy 4 09') last week, I've already ridden 60 miles including 2 work commutes (22 miles return). Anyway, the catch is, I've just took up running at the beginning of this year and I'm doing the Manchester 10K run on the 17th May (aiming for a sub-50min time) so I can't commit to any full on cycling training until after that. My current average cycling speed is anything between 16mph-20mph and last Sunday I went for a 13.2 mile hillyish ride and did it in 45min.

This is my current training week:

MON = 3 mile Hill Repeats Running 
TUE = 1 hour 8-a-side Football game
WED = 22mi return Cycling (Work commute)
THU = 4-5 mile Interval Running
FRI = REST
SAT = 6.2-8.2 mile Run
SUN = 2 hour 5-a-side football or go out cycling

Anyway, can anyone give me any tips in training towards the 140 mile bike ride for someone in my situation?

Thanks.


----------



## wlc1 (15 Apr 2009)

Join a triathlon Club and swim a bit - you have then found the most addictive thing in the world.


----------



## Johnny5 (15 Apr 2009)

wlc1 said:


> Join a triathlon Club and swim a bit - you have then found the most addictive thing in the world.



Love to do a Triathlon someday but not too keen on swimming even though I'm not too bad at it. I'm thinking maybe a duathlon within the next 2 years.

But seriously, what shall I do about my cycling training?


----------



## ASC1951 (15 Apr 2009)

Your base fitness should be fine already and you know what you are doing on a bike, so the main piece of equipment for a 140 miler will be the bit between the ears. 

For you it's going to be about 8.5 hours pedalling, say 10 hours start to finish, so I don't think you need to go daft with the training. Spend some time setting your bike up nicely and fit a saddle that you can be friends with all day. I would look at getting in 70 - 100 miles most weeks and make sure that you do at least one 80+ so that you know what it feels like - I find that a ride turns into a long ride around the 80 mile mark.

Don't bother with cranky potions for energy drinks or spreadsheets with eating schedules: you're only cycling to Blackpool, not the Moon, so just eat and drink whatever you fancy and keep turning the pedals.


----------



## foolsgold (17 Apr 2009)

I'm kinda in the same situation as you, but I'm doing London to Paris. I have been in training for about a month now. This is what I have done this week:-

MON = 5 a side football for an hour
TUE = 1 hour ride up hilly area (3 big hills)
WED = 1 hour ride up hilly area (3 big hills)
THU = 5 a side football for an hour
FRI = 1 hour ride up hilly area (3 big hills) or spinning class at gym
SAT = 40 mile bike ride
SUN = Rest

Each week I will increse this and Sat and Sun will be turn into longer journeys with a days rest changing maybe to a Wed.

I have a Giant Defy 3, good bike. How is the Defy 4? My friend has the Defy 2.


----------



## Johnny5 (17 Apr 2009)

foolsgold said:


> .....I have a Giant Defy 3, good bike. How is the Defy 4? My friend has the Defy 2.



Hi Mate,

I love my Defy 4.....it's a great bike at a great price! It only has 16 gears but it's enough for me. I've already upgraded with some Look Keo Classic Pedals and a 190g Carbon saddle and I will probably slowly upgrade by getting a good groupset sometime in the future and maybe a better pair of wheels when these current ones wear out.

I think the only difference between the four Defy variations are mainly the wheels, gearing and shifters and a bit more carbon bits. All great bikes and will suit anyone from commuters to someone doing triathlons.


----------



## littledan77 (19 Apr 2009)

I've just completed 180km - Edinbugh to the Scottish border (through Jedburgh) and back. It was my first long ride and the main thing I learned was that my base fitness had nothing to do with the ability to complete the course. Sitting in a saddle for 8.5 hrs is tough, carrying enough liquid and food is essential. I bonked with 22km to go simply because I hadn't eaten enough, or drank enough en route.

I really recommend planning and regular short breaks for food and water. Pushing too hard will destroy our chances at finishing the course. 

I wish you all the best of luck. I'm confident you can do it


----------



## Dayvo (19 Apr 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> Don't bother with cranky potions for energy drinks or spreadsheets with eating schedules: you're only cycling to Blackpool, not the Moon, so just eat and drink whatever you fancy and keep turning the pedals.





littledan77 said:


> I really recommend planning and regular short breaks for food and water. Pushing too hard will destroy our chances at finishing the course.




Good advice above. Just spend time in the saddle and get the miles in your legs. Make sure the bike is properly set up for you. 

Good luck.


----------



## Johnny5 (19 Apr 2009)

I just been out for a nice easy 2 hour 30 mile ride. I really enjoyed it. I was riding in a group of 4 and was just learning the ways of group riding. 

Anyway, ride 30 mile at 15mph felt pretty easy climbing up and down hills so I am extremely confident that I will be able to do the 140 miles in one day. I wanted to keep going and felt I could have gone another 30 miles but though I'll just slowly build it up.

I think it'll be a different story if I was pushing an extra 2 to 3 mph during my ride but really enjoyed it and that's what counts.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Apr 2009)

This is a recommended training schedule for a similar distance charity ride I am doing in June.

2 x 5 mile cycle rides
1 x 10 mile cycle ride.

2 x 5 mile cycle rides.
1 x 10 mile cycle ride 

2 x 10 mile cycle rides
1 x 15 mile cycle ride

2 x 15 mile cycle rides
1 x 20 mile cycle ride
1 x26 mile
1 x 46 mile


3 x 20 mile cycle rides (1 on steep gradient)
1 x 25 mile cycle ride 

3 x 20 mile cycle rides (1 on steep gradient)
1 x 30 mile cycle ride (on the weekend)
1 x cross training, resistance training or spinning class evening

3 x 25 mile cycle rides (1 on steep gradient)
1 x 35 mile cycle ride (on the weekend)
1 x cross training, resistance training or spinning class evening

3 x 30 mile cycle rides (1 on steep gradient)
2 x 40 mile cycle ride (on the weekend - use the weekend to see how the body copes with two days of cycling one after the other
as on the expedition)
1 x cross training, resistance training or spinning class evening


3 x 10 mile cycle rides
1 x cross training, resistance training or spinning class evening.


----------

